# Немеют пятки, лёгкое покалывание в пальцах, дёргаются мышцы по всему телу



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)

Добрый вечер. Мужчина. Зовут меня Даниил. Полных лет 19. Профессиональная деятельность - программирование. Рост 179 см, вес 54 кг(ещё вот с весом проблема - пытаюсь набирать сейчас вот заказал на iherb(не реклама) гейнер, омегу 3 и креатин - поможет или нет, не знаю. В данный момент пью протеин(Matrix) с молоком, подтягиваюсь (уже больше 10 раз могу, с учётом того, что не подтягивался так интенсивно уже пару лет), делаю пресс, отжимаюсь - но тоже непонятно, можно ли это делать мне с текущей ситуацией позвоночника, не сделаю ли я только хуже себе такими силовыми тренировками?). Каких-то врождённых заболеваний нет. Инвалидности нет. Сейчас учусь в колледже (в данный момент каникулы начались), закончил 3 курс. Работа сидячая, конечно периодами я частенько катаюсь с друзьями на велосипеде, но это в основном летом. Всё началось с нервного срыва (была гиперсаливация больше 3-ёх месяцев (видимо тоже на нервом фоне)) - ибо я очень мнительный человек, сразу полез в интернет вычитывать симптомы, а там такое пишут... Что всё, ты скоро того... После вычитывания про болезни, которые могут ассоциироваться с гиперсаливацией началось подёргивания в мышцах чуть ли не по всему телу, мне кажется что у меня уже подёргались все мышцы тела где только они есть... (мне стало ещё страшней, неужели я умираю?). По результату паники, записался в частную клинику (ещё ждал 2 недели, ибо очередь большая была. НО у меня была такая паника и тревога - на месте не мог сидеть, постоянно из стороны в сторону бегал и была конкретная апатия ко всему...) решил сделать игольчатую электромиографию двух мышц (на левой ноге и руке, доктор послушав меня, сделал почему-то только в них(хотя я думаю, что нужно было ещё сделать на правой руке и ноге заодно). Заключение прикреплю). Больше электромиографию не делал (даже и не знаю есть ли смысл ещё делать её? Думаю ещё на этой неделе сходить сделать на всякий пожарный в других мышцах). Показало на ЭНМГ, что всё в норме, не знаю на сколько это информативно (но как сказали мне врачи(обращался не к одному врачу с данным симптомом - подёргиванием), к которым с результатами я обратился, что это всё на нервной почве, что всё у Вас в этом плане в порядке и речи о заболеваниях мышц не может идти (выписывали успокаивающие таблетки). Но в результате у меня при езде на велосипеде началось покалывание в пальцах обеих рук (видимо из-за нервного стресса всё и обострилось):  сначала притекает кровь в руки, а потом начинает покалывать, но только тогда, когда слезу с велосипеда(что странно, почему во время езды оно не покалывает - а как слезу начинает покалывать когда начинают трогать какой-нибудь предмет, но через несколько минут всё проходит. Бред какой-то.), конечно не сильно, но всё же - неприятно и как то бы хотелось избавится от этого симптома. С недавних пор и пятки начали затекать (это вообще неприятная вещь, которая меня конкретно раздражает), но при езде в автомобиле на переднем сидение больше, а на заднем меньше (не знаю с чем это связано). А не давно (06.07.2020) вообще проехал около 70 км на велосипеде (тогда я конечно очень сильно пожалел, что решил проехать столько км) и у меня началось лёгкое(как будто комарик кусает) покалывание в пальцах, даже когда я не езжу на велосипеде, что собственно меня больше всего удручает и пугает. И вот сегодня(12.07.2020) решил сделать МРТ(заключение и снимки прикрепляю в теме) позвоночника и ужаснулся, как в таком молодом возрасте могут быть такие проблемы с ним? Конечно я вёл не особо подвижный образ жизни, видимо и сказалось всё на этом. Как можно улучшить моё самочувствие? Есть финансы, хотелось бы по максимум улучшить ситуацию с позвоночником, ибо не могу из-за этого нормально сидеть и работать за ПК (иногда начинает ныть в области поясницы в основном, ну и лёгкое покалывание периодически возникающее в пальцах (вот как раз после той езды на велосипеде в 70 км...), порой в пятке какое-то непонятное состояние начинается и уходит куда-то в пальцы - мурашки бегают как будто бы, иногда бывает жжение лёгкое, но всё же тоже пугает это всё). А по поводу вредных привычек, они у меня были (бывало возьму баночку пивка, да и выпью, ибо устаёшь порой целый день сидеть за ПК и стучать по клавишам), но уже как 2 месяца веду здоровый образ жизни в плане питания. Да и со сном проблемы начались стал хуже засыпать, просыпаюсь по несколько раз за ночь. Ещё иногда мизинец онемевает на левой руке (просыпаюсь, ближе к утру, а он не двигается и буквально через пару секунд он начинает двигаться), удручает это всё конечно. НО видимо покалывания, онемевание, затекание обострил - стресс, ибо 4 месяца назад всё было в порядке (хотя я думаю картина такая же была с позвоночником). Сейчас состояние очень тревожное, ибо по жизни меланхолик, это для меня это состояние естественно. *Доктор,* *Может Вы подскажете какую-нибудь хорошую клинику для восстановления или же санаторий?* Очень уж не хочется стать инвалидом в 19 лет (как я понял если эта опухоль разрастётся, то может повредить нерв, позвонок и тогда всё кирдык блин, а если перерастёт в злокачественную опухоль? Риски же есть всегда)... Ибо у нас в городе как таковых центров нет, где можно по максимуму вылечить позвоночник или хотя бы привести в нормальный вид, чтобы симптомы хоть чуть-чуть ушли на нет (ибо ещё это состояние психическое меня доводит совсем).
Ещё прикреплю в тему заключение МРТ за 2016 год - там как ни странно картина совсем другая, всё более менее нормально (сколиоз и лордоз), но меня уже тогда начали мучить боли в спине и в рёбрах (но уже тогда были подёргивания в мышцах, правда я на них не обращал внимания как на симптом и они начали потихоньку проходить), хотя потом прошли видимо на нервной почве были (психосоматика), ибо отвлёкся (сдача экзаменов) от них. Сейчас эти боли не мучают, но тогда даже толком сидеть за стулом долго не мог, что конкретно отразилось на успеваемость в учёбе.
По поводу других заболеваний есть небольшая проблема с щитовидной железой ( аутоиммунный тиреоидит (?), гипотиреоз), но как сказали врачи (а я наблюдался у многих специалистов), что всё в порядке, она себя ни как не должна проявлять, т.к. по узи дегенеративных и проч изменений нет. В плане гастроэнтерологии есть поверхностный гастрит (также являюсь носителем хеликобактер пилори), делал буквально недавно ФГДС (в июне). Также УЗИ брюшной полости - всё в норме. Сдавал биохимический анализ крови (АСТ, АЛТ, амилаза и проч.)  - всё без отклонений. С сердцем, лёгкими, почками - всё в порядке. ВИЧ/гепатит и проч. инфекционные заболевания - отриц. То есть по сути, что мне мешает набрать массу? Как таковых заболеваний нет, в чём проблема не понимаю. Возможно причина в моём позвоночнике или это уже совсем бред винить во всём позвоночник? Или во всём виноват мой быстрый обмен веществ? Устал уже бегать по врачам и сдавать анализы, делать обследования, записываться, рассказывать всё заново, что мучает и т.п., изнуряет это всё как в физическом, так и в моральном плане и занимает очень много времени...
Могут ли эти: покалывания в обеих руках, онемевание мизинца на левой руке, подёргивания мышц, отеканием пяток, связаны в какой-то степени с позвоночником?  Или подергивания мышц появились из-за психоэмоциональной перегрузки, подавленности, расстройства? Или вообще тут позвоночник ни коем образом не виноват (хотя по заключение есть грыжи, протрузии, выпрямление лордоза и опухоль).
МРТ головного мозга делал - без отклонений (прикрепляю снимки). Только показало МРТ асимметрию позвоночных артерий (видимо из-за этих изменений в позвоночнике).
Есть ли ещё смысл делать какие-то обследования, сдавать анализы, проходить врачей (чтобы точно понять, куда рыть и начать лечится)? Хотелось бы лучше сразу лечь в какую-нибудь клинику частную на лечение и дообследование, пока лето, чтобы с новыми силами ворваться в учёбу. Может подскажите? Сил моих больше нет этот организм сошёл с ума словно!
Ещё может ли спровоцировать(проблемы с позвоночником) это падение ещё в 2019 в сентябре с велосипеда? Я тогда на 50 км/ч упал с него - ибо ступеньки были, было темно, не заметил их, а знака нет ни где (что тут ступеньки, осторожней). Тогда конкретно повредил руку (было подозрение на закрытый перелом, но так и не подтвердилось), ударился животом и повредил сильно колени. Ничего в общем не понимаю уже.


----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)

Продолжение...


----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)

Ещё снимки


----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)




----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)

Заключения и снимки...


----------



## dil87 (12 Июл 2020)

Masha romasha написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ага вы думаете я непрочитала об этом чертовом БАС.Для этого тоже есть свой самый главный симптом -это мышечные подергивания по всему телу.Но здесь после убойных доз успокоительных их осталось раз пять за день.После того ,что они были целыми днями и везде.По поводу Бас я успокоилась.


Вот у меня такая же ситуация - начались мышечные подёргивания, места себе не нахожу, начитался уже про эту болезнь, дурно стало. Решил сделать игольчатую ЭНМГ, но как то странно, доктор почему-то сделал только в двух мышцах в левой руке и ноге... Патологий нет. Как блин понять из-за чего эти подёргивания долбаные ? Задолбало уже, как дёрнется так и хреново становится, накручивать начинаю. Я думаю это всё на нервной почве. Честно говоря уже голова гудит от всего этого - вроде чувствуешь себя полностью здоровым и БАЦ в один момент у тебя что-то щёлкает в голове и ты начинаешь мнить. Это у меня уже не в первый раз. Без понятие что делать. Фенибут назначал невролог, помогал слегка пока его принимал, как перестал - снова всё задергалось...


----------



## Анастасия ммм (13 Июл 2020)

Просто дёргания без слабости это доброкачественные фасцикуляции


----------



## dil87 (13 Июл 2020)

Анастасия ммм написал(а):


> Просто дёргания без слабости это доброкачественные фасцикуляции


Именно так. Изнуряющая вещь. Как подавить - не понимаю. Уже месяц это состояние держится. То в ноге дёрнется, то в спине, то в руке, то на голове, то на лице. Точной локализации нет. Напрягает это.


----------



## Анастасия ммм (13 Июл 2020)

dil87 написал(а):


> Именно так. Изнуряющая вещь. Как подавить - не понимаю. Уже месяц это состояние держится. То в ноге дёрнется, то в спине, то в руке, то на голове, то на лице. Точной локализации нет. Напрягает это.


Если не пройдёт, привыкните в любом случае и перестанете замечать. Эмг хорошее самое главное, там давно бы все показало если были бы проблемы. Не чихайте интернет, и не переживайте. На фейсбуке есть группа по фасцикуляциям, там люди по 7 лет дергаются, немеют , потом привыкают ( хотя вначале накручивают себе все возможные страшные болезни и по 100 раз переделывают Эмг игольчатую ).

У меня также, но у меня есть ещё слабость это в разы страшнее😬 а эмг последнее чистое. Пол года бегаешь по врачам, сдаёшь кучу анализов, а потом просто надоедает это все и привыкаешь ко всем этим симптомам. В один день занемеет рука, в другой нога , это уже как обычное дело.


----------



## dil87 (13 Июл 2020)

@Анастасия ммм, просто я думаю для успокоения своего делать раз в полгода, а как надоест - забросить. Честно говоря, изматывают эти бесконечные обследования.

Почитал вашу тему, так и не поняли какой диагноз? Вот какая болезнь хитрая - прячется. Думаю, это всё нервишки шалят. Я вот пока в интернете ничего не читал - у меня нервы были крепкие, как только начал читать всё подряд - нервы стали не к черту. Как говорится: меньше знаешь, крепче спишь...


----------



## горошек (13 Июл 2020)

Немножко вклинюсь в тему. У меня про интернет другое мнение. Я почему-то, после того как начитаюсь всего при возникновении каких-то симптомов, наоборот, исключаю у себя многие заболевания. А вот от врачей, наоборот, часто приходилось слышать страшные, но неверные предполагаемые диагнозы. Ну да всё хорошо, что хорошо кончается.
Про БАС в своё время тоже почитала, так как умерла от него моя близкая знакомая. У неё не было никаких подёргиваний, боли и т п. Рука повисла и всё. Так что слабость там всё же основной, а иногда вот и единственный симптом.


----------



## горошек (13 Июл 2020)

*dil87, *а может ваша нервозность как раз и мешает вам поправиться? Нервы уносят много энергии. И что с гормонами щитовидной железы? Они в норме? 1 мг гормона щитовидки, излишне выброшенный в кровь, сжигает 1000 калорий за просто так. В позвоночнике я разбираюсь плохо, но вроде ничего критичного нет. Почитаете форум этот, займётесь позвоночником, грамотно научитесь заниматься мышцами, правильное поведение на сайте у доктора Ступина также посмотрите, и т.д и т п. И нервной системой вам стопудово надо заниматься. И таблетками, и психотерапией обязательно. А какие таблетки от нервозности вам врач назначил? Пьёте? Но сильно на них не уповайте, это скорее на первый порах. А психотерапия обязательно. Можно даже самостоятельно, сейчас в инете много чего есть.


----------



## dil87 (13 Июл 2020)

@горошек, всему виной гиперсаливация которая на протяжении 3-ёх месяцев меня мучила, сейчас вроде полегче стало с этим, но если бы не эта гиперсаливация.... Психанул и началось подёргивания в мышцах, а почитал из-за чего может быть подёргивания, так вообще хреново стало. А МРТ решил сделать, потому что при езде на велосипеде начали руки затекать и после езды (на дальние дистанции), начинает лёгкое покалывание в пальцах. А потом заметил что и в машине, видимо из-за наклона сидений, у меня начинают затекать пятки (хотя может проблема в обуви или моего плоскостопия). Думал вот запишусь сейчас в бассейн похожу - КОРОНАВИРУС, всё закрыто. Просто рука-лицо.

Ещё вот сдал вчера кровь на клинический анализ с лейкоцитарной формулой, магний и КФК(Креатинкиназа). Вроде всё в норме, кроме лимфоцитов и ширины распределения эритроцитов.

Да и ещё удивило, что на МРТ опухоль обнаружилась - как то теперь неприятно стало...


----------



## La murr (13 Июл 2020)

@dil87, Даниил, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## dil87 (13 Июл 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> @dil87, Даниил, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


Молчит доктор. Ещё вчера написал.


----------



## La murr (13 Июл 2020)

Обязательно ответит. 
Ссылку на свою тему ему привели?


----------



## dil87 (13 Июл 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> Обязательно ответит.
> Ссылку на свою тему ему привели?


Да. И вопросы написал ему по пунктикам. Надеюсь на конструктивный ответ. Может ещё можно спасти мой позвоночник, а то чувствую такими темпами загнусь с ним (если уже грыжи в 19 лет есть...).


----------



## Elka66 (13 Июл 2020)

Причину возникновения фасцикуляций вы не установите и вряд-ли вам помогут доктора,может через много лет,что то и выстрелит,а может,скорее всего пройдет бесследно.Зачастую причина нервно мышечные заболевания,обменные нарушения ,хроническая герпетическая инфекция, и начало аутоимунного процесса.Позвоночник не причем,хотя занимаются не бросайте и не пейте креатин,на форуме по фасцикуляциям,один товарищ появился после употребления спортпита. Мешают, попринимайте антиковульсанты,мне бензоопиаты помогают


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2020)

1) Из-за чего могут быть подёргивания в мышцах, что они чуть ли не по всему телу дёргаются? Может ли быть виною в этом мой позвоночник или же это что-то другое?
- другое.

2) Периодически начинаются покалывания в пальцах, иногда жжение (может конечно на фоне стресса - не знаю).
- скорее стресс, но можно сделать ЭНМГ

3) Частенько затекают пятки у ног, особенно когда еду в машине, а потом начинается иррадиирующая-покалывающая боль (после затекание) в пальцы ног.
- скорее проблема стоп

4) В последние время затекают пальцы у рук, когда еду на велосипеде, что очень меня расстраивает, ибо это мой любимый вид спорта, из-за этих "покалываний" приходится откладывать поездки...
- надо поискать причину, почему толко в этом положении

5) Можно ли мне делать силовые упражнения? Подтягиваться, делать пресс, отжиматься, висеть на турнике? Думаю о наборе мышечной массы, но с учётом, что нашли на МРТ, уже и непонятно, как быть.
- можно, все олимпийские чемпионы с грыжами, а тренируются. Только надо правильно тренироваться

6) Как быть с опухолью в позвоночнике? Если она начнёт дальше разрастаться, то что делать?
Начнет и посмотрим. На начнем не опухоль, просто дырка в позвонке.


7) Достаточно ли было сделать игольчатой ЭНМГ в двух мышцах, чтобы исключить заболевания мышц? Или нужно ещё сделать в парочке других? У меня по этому поводу ипохондрия серьёзная, ибо подёргивания уже месяц держатся.
- достаточно


----------



## dil87 (13 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Вот в том то и дело, покалывания/подёргивания и прочие симптомы начались - после моего *стресса*... Пока был в более менее спокойном состояние - вообще ничего не беспокоило за исключением гиперсаливации, хотя у моих родных она тоже присутствует. Психанул - и что-то пошатнулось в организме и началось, то там кольнёт, то здесь дёрнется мышца, то пальцы затекают... Как успокаиваюсь, отвлекаюсь становится легче. Но последствия от этого остались - состояние тревоги. Постоянно тянет идти к врачу и на обследования (особенно надоел врачу, который делает ЭНМГ, уже третий раз к нему направляюсь). У меня даже было какое-то время, что что-то в правой ноге не так, как будто какое-то инородное тело застряло то ли в мышце то ли где, потом перестал думать об этом и прошло. И ещё, как начал думать о конечностях, тактильное ощущение обострились и стал как будто лучше чувствовать конечности рук/ног...
А по поводу игольчатой ЭНМГ, в двух мышцах сделали её, тогда врач сказал, что этого достаточно, всё прекрасно по результатам и поводов для паники - не должно быть. НО я думаю, сделать ещё в 5 мышцах для перестраховки, но это уже на следующей недели, т. к. снова запись большая даже в частный медицинский центр.
Да и вот с весом проблемы. Пришёл гейнер, креатинин буду пытаться набрать мышечную массу. Правда я не специалист в этом, и как лучше принимать БАД'ы эти, чтобы быстрей набрать мышечную массу не знаю.
Больше всего печалит, потраченное время и летние каникулы.

А вообще грыжи, протрузии межпозвоночных дисков это теперь навсегда останется со мной? Как то убрать их можно? Или это хроническое вялотекущие заболевание позвонков, которое будет только прогрессировать, если не поддерживать позвоночник в тонусе? Печалит это конечно всё. Да и что-то рановато стареть позвоночник стал...

ЭНМГ ступни сделать? Так блин, если мне воткнут иглу в ступню, я умру от боли, там же чувствительность в ступне больше. Помню мне как то заноза в ступню попала, боль адская была, а если иглу воткнут то совсем будет фигово... Я тогда когда на ЭНМГ был хреново стало потом так, после этих игл... Помутнение, думал в обморок упаду. Может у меня где-то нерв пережимается из-за строения ступни, вот и затекает пятка в машине? Вот честно, такая ерунда только когда еду в машине, но раньше такого не было, может я не обращал внимания.

В общем я в замешательстве, вроде молодей, а такое ощущение, что такой больной. Может к вам можно приехать будет и пройти диагностику? Вот честно устал уже делать обследования, хочется прийти в какой-нибудь частный центр и разом всё пройти (обследования/врачей) - и выявить мою проблему и начать своевременное лечение, чтобы потом поддерживать и не свернутся в трубочку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2020)

> Вот в том то и дело, покалывания/подёргивания и прочие симптомы начались - после моего *стресса*... Пока был в более менее спокойном состояние - вообще ничего не беспокоило за исключением гиперсаливации, хотя у моих родных она тоже присутствует. Психанул - и что-то пошатнулось в организме и началось, то там кольнёт, то здесь дёрнется мышца, то пальцы затекают... Как успокаиваюсь, отвлекаюсь становится легче. Но последствия от этого остались - состояние тревоги. Постоянно тянет идти к врачу и на обследования (особенно надоел врачу, который делает ЭНМГ, уже третий раз к нему направляюсь). У меня даже было какое-то время, что что-то в правой ноге не так, как будто какое-то инородное тело застряло то ли в мышце то ли где, потом перестал думать об этом и прошло. И ещё, как начал думать о конечностях, тактильное ощущение обострились и стал как будто лучше чувствовать конечности рук/ног...



- значит стресс и надо лечить!





> А по поводу игольчатой ЭНМГ, в двух мышцах сделали её, тогда врач сказал, что этого достаточно, всё прекрасно по результатам и поводов для паники - не должно быть. НО я думаю, сделать ещё в 5 мышцах для перестраховки, но это уже на следующей недели, т. к. снова запись большая даже в частный медицинский центр.


- по желанию, не думаю что 5 лучше 2 в этом случае.





> Да и вот с весом проблемы. Пришёл гейнер, креатинин буду пытаться набрать мышечную массу. Правда я не специалист в этом, и как лучше принимать БАД'ы эти, чтобы быстрей набрать мышечную массу не знаю


- зачем?





> Больше всего печалит, потраченное время и летние каникулы.


- Ооооо! еще столько будет потеряно!



> ЭНМГ ступни сделать? Так блин, если мне воткнут иглу в ступню, я умру от боли, там же чувствительность в ступне больше. Помню мне как то заноза в ступню попала, боль адская была, а если иглу воткнут то совсем будет фигово... Я тогда когда на ЭНМГ был хреново стало потом так, после этих игл... Помутнение, думал в обморок упаду. Может у меня где-то нерв пережимается из-за строения ступни, вот и затекает пятка в машине? Вот честно, такая ерунда только когда еду в машине, но раньше такого не было, может я не обращал внимания.


- я бы лучше стельки сделал на ваше плоскостопие.



> В общем я в замешательстве, вроде молодей, а такое ощущение, что такой больной. Может к вам можно приехать будет и пройти диагностику? Вот честно устал уже делать обследования, хочется прийти в какой-нибудь частный центр и разом всё пройти (обследования/врачей) - и выявить мою проблему и начать своевременное лечение, чтобы потом поддерживать и не свернутся в трубочку.


- так решили же, надо стресс лечить, а вы все болезнь ищете.


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

Да я так почитал форум... У многих на фоне стресса/невроза начинаются псевдопокалывания, боли, слабости, чувство онемения, мурашек... У меня аналогичная ситуация сейчас. Чувствую себя каким-то больным. А родня говорит — займись делом и все пройдёт. Отвлекайся больше. Вот я и думаю, может действительно в этом дело. Здоровье такая шаткая и хрупкая штука, если честно.
Видимо нужно какое-то время, чтобы успокоится. Но как это раздражает, что в столь раннем возрасте возникают проблемы со здоровьем.

@Доктор Ступин, как я понимаю, лучше уже сейчас начать выполнять ЛФК, чтобы в будущем проблем с позвоночником избежать? *Можете пожалуйста подсказать, какие лучше всего упражнения делать?* Вот смотрю я на котов, они как полежат или поваляются, встают и выгибают позвоночник, видимо из-за этого рефлекса или как это можно назвать, у них нет проблем с позвоночником, а вот у нас людей - есть

Я вот одного не пойму, что у нервной системы за бред такой в виде подёргиваний ? Так напрягает это до ужаса. Защитный рефлекс или ответ на раздражение ? Изнуряет это, как дёрнется мышца так и становится страшно... Дёргались мышцы сегодня на голове и в бёдрах, потом в нижних частях ног, потом в плечах. С переменным успехом, то бывает вообще за день дёрнется 1 какая-нибудь группа мышц, то за день всё передёргается. Игольчатую ЭНМГ делал только по левой стороне рук и ног. В замешательстве, достаточно ли этого? Можно ли сказать что это доброкачественные подёргивания ? Месяц уже дёргается... Попсиховал блина Что делать куда копать... Думал это позвоночник, а доктор говорит что не из-за него. И как быть? КФК (Креатинкиназа) сдавал позавчера результат - 176 Ед/л (до 190 норма). Магний тоже в норме. Есть небольшие отклонения в лимфоцитах и в распределение эритроцитов. Вот убрать бы эти подёргивания и мне бы в моральном плане легче стало б.


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

@Elka66, да, есть проблемы с щитовидкой. По наследству от мамы досталось. Повышены гормоны в крови. Получается, что может и щитовидка виновата в подёргиваниях (на фоне невроза/стресса обостряется болезнь)? Мышцы проверял. А креатин начал пить, надеюсь результат будет.


----------



## Анастасия ммм (14 Июл 2020)

@dil87, я делала 2 эмг игольчатых с января месяца, планирую также раз в пол года) второе эмг было чистое я его уже не выкладывала сюда. В связи с этим никакого диагноза мне так и не поставили, хотя я и лежала в стационаре даже на дообследовании, по всем исследованиям я здорова, я сдала уже кучу анализов. Да исследоваться и ходить по врачам выматывает правда. А про бас и тд лучше вобще конечно не знать и не начинать читать, это не для слабонервных.


dil87 написал(а):


> @Elka66, да, есть проблемы с щитовидкой. По наследству от мамы досталось. Повышены гормоны в крови. Получается, что может и щитовидка виновата в подёргиваниях (на фоне невроза/стресса обостряется болезнь)? Мышцы проверял. А креатин начал пить, надеюсь результат будет.


Фасцикуляции увеличиваются на фоне стресса, приема алкоголя, кофе и когда позанимаетесь спортом) на себе проверено 😄


----------



## горошек (14 Июл 2020)

dil87 написал(а):


> @Elka66, да, есть проблемы с щитовидкой. По наследству от мамы досталось. Повышены гормоны в крови. Получается, что может и щитовидка виновата в подёргиваниях (на фоне невроза/стресса обостряется болезнь)? Мышцы проверял. А креатин начал пить, надеюсь результат будет.


Если гормоны повышены, то это вполне может быть ответом на то, почему вы не можете набрать вес, я вам уже писала об этом. Да не исключено, что это же является и возможной причины вашей нервозности.


----------



## горошек (14 Июл 2020)

@dil87, результат анализа на магний по крови не информативен.


----------



## Анастасия ммм (14 Июл 2020)

@dil87, пока не делайте в 5 мышцах) подождите 6 мес..просто нервно мышечные болезни видно по всем мышцам, и поэтому этого вам пока достаточно


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

Анастасия ммм написал(а):


> @dil87, пока не делайте в 5 мышцах) подождите 6 мес..просто нервно мышечные болезни видно по всем мышцам, и поэтому этого вам пока достаточно


Спасибо, хоть успокаиваете, а то места себе не нахожу. Да в том то и дело, что мучают только подёргивания сейчас в основном если честно. Всё остальное более менее терпимо, так сказать, не выводит из себя. А вот подёргивания...

Я всё же на всякий случай сделаю игольчатую ЭНМГ ещё раз, уже записался на след. неделю. Но доктор меня наверно прибьёт, ибо я ему мазолю уже третий раз глаза... Всё-таки лучше перебздеть, чем недобздеть.


горошек написал(а):


> @dil87, результат анализа на магний по крови не информативен.


А что информативней?


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

Анастасия ммм написал(а):


> @dil87, я делала 2 эмг игольчатых с января месяца, планирую также раз в пол года) второе эмг было чистое я его уже не выкладывала сюда. В связи с этим никакого диагноза мне так и не поставили, хотя я и лежала в стационаре даже на дообследовании, по всем исследованиям я здорова, я сдала уже кучу анализов. Да исследоваться и ходить по врачам выматывает правда. А про бас и тд лучше вобще конечно не знать и не начинать читать, это не для слабонервных.
> 
> Фасцикуляции увеличиваются на фоне стресса, приема алкоголя, кофе и когда позанимаетесь спортом) на себе проверено 😄


По поводу спорта/стресса да, согласен. У меня пару лет назад тоже мышцы дёргались, но тогда я тоже психанул. Но как то не обращал внимания на эти подёргивания и всё со временем прошло (тогда не сидел и не вычитывал про эти подёргивания в интернете из-за чего они могут быть). Отвлёкся и всё прошло, как будто ничего и не было... У меня такое состояние уже не в первый раз. Вы конечно 2 раза делали игольчатую ЭНМГ, вам прям так конкретно по всем группам мышц проходили, видел в теме ваши результаты, а мне вот доктор почему-то только в двух мышцах сделал и сказал, что этого вполне достаточно. Да и у нас в городе делают эту игольчатую ЭНМГ только в 1 центре частном, больше с учётом сколько я прозвонил частных и не частных - ни где не делают, хотя город по количеству проживающих немаленький. Но там мужик делает с опытом большим, я думаю ему доверять можно, но всё же лучше пере проверится.

А вот в этот раз что-то щёлкнуло в мозге и потянуло читать, а потом дурно стало и совсем всё заболело. Честно говоря, зачем такое писать вообще, люди же разные бывают, не у всех крепкие нервы. ;(


----------



## Анастасия ммм (14 Июл 2020)

dil87 написал(а):


> Спасибо, хоть успокаиваете, а то места себе не нахожу. Да в том то и дело, что мучают только подёргивания сейчас в основном если честно. Всё остальное более менее терпимо, так сказать, не выводит из себя. А вот подёргивания...
> 
> Я всё же на всякий случай сделаю игольчатую ЭНМГ ещё раз, уже записался на след. неделю. Но доктор меня наверно прибьёт, ибо я ему мазолю уже третий раз глаза... Всё-таки лучше перебздеть, чем недобздеть.


Ну когда я пришла через 3 месяца, мне не хотели делать)) сказали что вы пришли, это слишком рано. Мне кажется просто подёргивания при чистом Эмг это вобще не страшно. Просто могу вам скинуть ссылку Фейсбук с доброкачественными фасцикуляциями, там таких очень много людей, все они бояться и ищут бас вначале годами и в итоге спустя много лет у них никаких болезней не находят.


----------



## Elka66 (14 Июл 2020)

В ступню втыкать не будут,втыкаяют между большим и указательным пальцем,смотрят малоберцовый.Процедура дорогая,нейрофизиолог сказала раньше чем через полгода смысла делать нет,результаты будут аналогичные предыдущему энмг.Делают в пяти мышцах при подозрении на бас,в одной мышце обнаруживают спонтанную активность,добирают другие,чтоб подтвердить.Потратьте деньги,если вам безумно мешают подергивания на другие обследования,гормоны,кальций ионизированный ,паратгормон,вирус Эпштейн барр методом ПЦР


----------



## Анастасия ммм (14 Июл 2020)

@dil87, у нас тоже только в 2х местах делают. В центре травматологии где позвоночники оперируют и в частной клинике. Мне делали в руках и ногах да, в каждой мышце вроде с рук(кроме кистей) и ног. Первая что то показала похожее на миопатию, а вторая уже норма(хотя по самочувствию не похоже на норму🙄). Короче я уже кучу всего знаю про это, и про бас и про бдн за это время, и про остальные болезни и знаю одно, что все эти болезни ставятся только если есть изменения в каждой мышце. Если 2 вам проверили, и там ничего нет, значит беспокоится особо не о чем. А в 5ти типа ноги, руки, кисти или язык,шея делают только когда в каждой мышце есть подозрения и надо точно поставить диагноз по 5 мышце. Как то так. И вобще втыкать иголки часто в мышцы тоже не особо полезно для них)


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

Анастасия ммм написал(а):


> @dil87, у нас тоже только в 2х местах делают. В центре травматологии где позвоночники оперируют и в частной клинике. Мне делали в руках и ногах да, в каждой мышце вроде с рук(кроме кистей) и ног. Первая что то показала похожее на миопатию, а вторая уже норма(хотя по самочувствию не похоже на норму🙄). Короче я уже кучу всего знаю про это, и про бас и про бдн за это время, и про остальные болезни и знаю одно, что все эти болезни ставятся только если есть изменения в каждой мышце. Если 2 вам проверили, и там ничего нет, значит беспокоится особо не о чем. А в 5ти типа ноги, руки, кисти или язык,шея делают только когда в каждой мышце есть подозрения и надо точно поставить диагноз по 5 мышце. Как то так. И вобще втыкать иголки часто в мышцы тоже не особо полезно для них)


Понятно! Буду знать. Видимо у меня фобия, как и у многих, у кого начинаются подергивания. А всему виной была - гиперсаливация. Боялся, что начнётся учёба и я из-за этого не смогу нормально высыпаться, т.к. не мог заснуть (бывало, что и всю ночь не спал) из-за этого неприятного симптома.


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> В ступню втыкать не будут,втыкаяют между большим и указательным пальцем,смотрят малоберцовый.Процедура дорогая,нейрофизиолог сказала раньше чем через полгода смысла делать нет,результаты будут аналогичные предыдущему энмг.Делают в пяти мышцах при подозрении на бас,в одной мышце обнаруживают спонтанную активность,добирают другие,чтоб подтвердить.Потратьте деньги,если вам безумно мешают подергивания на другие обследования,гормоны,кальций ионизированный ,паратгормон,вирус Эпштейн барр методом ПЦР


Хорошая идея, думаю так и сделаю.


----------



## горошек (14 Июл 2020)

А что информативней?
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="dil87, post: 418129, member: 76133"
Честно говоря, не знаю. Мы для внучки ничего стоящего не нашли. Может по ногтям и волосам, но там покажет, если уже его хронический недостаток. А про кровь я читала, что магний и кальций настолько важные элементы, что организм всегда поддерживает их константу в крове, вытягивая в случае необходимости их их мышц, костей, волос....


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> А что информативней?


[QUOTE="dil87, post: 418129, member: 76133"
Честно говоря, не знаю. Мы для внучки ничего стоящего не нашли. Может по ногтям и волосам, но там покажет, если уже его хронический недостаток. А про кровь я читала, что магний и кальций настолько важные элементы, что организм всегда поддерживает их константу в крове, вытягивая в случае необходимости их их мышц, костей, волос....
[/QUOTE]
Понятно. У меня проблемы с щитовидкой хронические, вот и сдал этот магний...


----------



## горошек (14 Июл 2020)

dil87 написал(а):


> Всё-таки лучше перебздеть, чем недобздеть.


А почему вы не хотите "бдеть" в сторону нервной системы и щитовидной железы? Я вот почитала, так и то и другое вполне могут быть причинами вашей гиперсаливации и низкого веса. И что у вас всё таки с гормонами? Так конкретно на этот вопрос и не ответили.


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

Анастасия ммм написал(а):


> @dil87, у нас тоже только в 2х местах делают. В центре травматологии где позвоночники оперируют и в частной клинике. Мне делали в руках и ногах да, в каждой мышце вроде с рук(кроме кистей) и ног. Первая что то показала похожее на миопатию, а вторая уже норма(хотя по самочувствию не похоже на норму🙄). Короче я уже кучу всего знаю про это, и про бас и про бдн за это время, и про остальные болезни и знаю одно, что все эти болезни ставятся только если есть изменения в каждой мышце. Если 2 вам проверили, и там ничего нет, значит беспокоится особо не о чем. А в 5ти типа ноги, руки, кисти или язык,шея делают только когда в каждой мышце есть подозрения и надо точно поставить диагноз по 5 мышце. Как то так. И вобще втыкать иголки часто в мышцы тоже не особо полезно для них)


Я кстати наткнулся на клинику хорошего доктора по отзывам в Москве. Видимо серьёзная контора, так туда думаю можно обратиться -> https://r-health.ru/. Людей на ноги ставит.


----------



## dil87 (14 Июл 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> А почему вы не хотите "бдеть" в сторону нервной системы и щитовидной железы? Я вот почитала, так и то и другое вполне могут быть причинами вашей гиперсаливации и низкого веса. И что у вас всё таки с гормонами? Так конкретно на этот вопрос и не ответили.


Сейчас конечно ситуация лучше, но всё же...


----------



## Анастасия ммм (14 Июл 2020)

dil87 написал(а):


> Я кстати наткнулся на клинику хорошего доктора по отзывам в Москве. Видимо серьёзная контора, так туда думаю можно обратиться -> https://r-health.ru/. Людей на ноги ставит.


Левицкий, Захарова, брылев все они по нервно-мышечным в Москве


----------



## горошек (14 Июл 2020)

dil87 написал(а):


> Сейчас конечно ситуация лучше, но всё же...


Ну вроде почти норма. Значит лечите нервную систему и поддерживайте здоровье позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2020)

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


----------



## mailfort (16 Июл 2020)

У вас велосипед с низким рулем (шея загибается назад?)? По себе скажу, что когда каталась на велике, то вынуждена была делать высокий руль, чтоб шея стояла достаточно прямо. Когда шея назад -это плохо, тем более когда долго в таком положении находится.
Если вытереть полотенцем руки, не только кисти, а до локтей, будут мурашки не только в пальцах, а и в местах, где вытерли? (как бы реакция на сенсорный ввод).

Про гипоплазию позвоночных артерий, тут у многих такое. Это врожденное считается. Вы с ней и раньше жили.


----------



## oltan (23 Июл 2020)

Съездили в Москву? 
Что вам врачи насчет повышения в анализах ттг сказали?


----------



## dil87 (23 Июл 2020)

@oltan, аутоиммунный тиреоидит. Гипотиреоз, если судить по анализам. Я наблюдался у многих эндокринологов. В Москву не ездил, а смысл? У меня нет ни каких нарушений рефлексов, нет проблем со зрением, нет какой-то слабости, ну и подёргиваний потихоньку становится меньше, как успокаиваешься, а как на нервах - возвращаются. Вегетативная система дала сбой на фоне стресса по всей вероятности. Да и нервно-мышечных заболеваний тоже нет (исключено ЭНМГ+неврологами).

А из текущего у меня гиперсаливация, которая возникает ночью. Но я подозреваю, что это из-за ЖКТ (поверхностный гастрит + хеликобактер пилори).


----------



## oltan (23 Июл 2020)

По гипотериозу назначали что-то? у меня тоже немного повышен, но сказали, что лучше не вмешиваться, ничего не принимала.


----------



## dil87 (23 Июл 2020)

@oltan, да я считаю, что таблетки лучше вообще не принимать (но если прям вообще, то лучше принимать)... Как они на организм окажут влияние - неизвестно. Все же мы индивидуальные. У всех всё протекает неоднозначно. Всё по-разному.  Если сказали что не нужно, значит не нужно. Я последний раз сдавал на ТТГ анализ, пришёл к эндокринологу, он сказал, что гормон принимать пока не нужно. Смотреть по состоянию и следить за анализом. НО до этого эндокринолог говорил (другой), что пожизненно нужно будет принимать гормон (хотя там был кандидат медицинских наук, профессор). Странно это всё конечно. Кому верить непонятно. Человеческий фактор всегда присутствует.
QUOTE="mailfort, post: 418188, member: 71127"]
У вас велосипед с низким рулем (шея загибается назад?)? По себе скажу, что когда каталась на велике, то вынуждена была делать высокий руль, чтоб шея стояла достаточно прямо. Когда шея назад -это плохо, тем более когда долго в таком положении находится.
Если вытереть полотенцем руки, не только кисти, а до локтей, будут мурашки не только в пальцах, а и в местах, где вытерли? (как бы реакция на сенсорный ввод).

Про гипоплазию позвоночных артерий, тут у многих такое. Это врожденное считается. Вы с ней и раньше жили.
[/QUOTE]
Нет, с рулём всё в порядке. Шея не загибается назад. Это скорей всего нормальное явление, что иногда затекают руки, ибо я катаю на дальние дистанции (да и там неидеальная местность, лес же, да и когда по обочине едешь тоже кругом ямы и проч. прелести), а в таком положении тела всё возможно (иногда и копчик затекает, иногда может пятка затечь). Когда 20 км едешь без остановок и не такое может случится))

Про полотенце не пробовал, но покалывания после прилива крови начинаются (затекают руки), но это не всегда, на это ещё влияет какие перчатки ты наденешь + как ты будешь сидеть на велосипеде + ещё куча разных факторов. Я думаю по этому поводу беспокоится не стоит особо.


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2020)

dil87 написал(а):


> до этого эндокринолог говорил (другой), что пожизненно нужно будет принимать гормон


У меня АИТ. С момента постановки диагноза принимаю гормон щитовидной железы в таблетках.


----------



## dil87 (23 Июл 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> У меня АИТ. С момента постановки диагноза принимаю гормон щитовидной железы в таблетках.


Зашибись значит эндокринолог )) И моя мама к нему ходила, но ей 100% нужно принимать гормон. Она уже давно с ним. Ладно, если хреново станет, то схожу сдам анализ на гормоны и видно будет. Но сейчас под АД'ами чувствуешь себя как зомби.


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2020)

Без лечения было, мягко говоря, не очень. Сейчас компенсация.
В беременности дозировку повышали.
Всё прошло благополучно.


----------



## dil87 (23 Июл 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> Без лечения было, мягко говоря, не очень. Сейчас компенсация.
> В беременности дозировку повышали.
> Всё прошло благополучно.


У меня повышены в анализах сейчас  АТ-ТГ и АТ-ТПО (ТТГ в норме). Может к другому эндокринологу сходить и ещё раз сдать анализы на гормоны щитовидной железы на всякий пожарный. А то сейчас тревожное состояние + ещё стресс, может и подскочило чего на фоне этого...


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2020)

Обычно сдаю ТТГ, Св.Т3 и АТ к ТПО.


----------

